# rhodium



## hamidsanat (Jul 17, 2021)

Hello
is there anyone here who can fully teach rhodium recycling?


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 18, 2021)

Put "rhodium" in the search box, you'll find all the information


----------



## zacchy (Sep 20, 2021)

I need to precipitate Rhodium from the mother liquor of platinum precipitation.


----------



## Lou (Sep 20, 2021)

Zinc works very well.


----------



## zacchy (Sep 24, 2021)

Lou said:


> Zinc works very well.



No, zinc is good, because it precipitates everything that the solution contains, it is not selective for Rhodium, which is my specific question.


----------

